

This Is Water - Abundnce10
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmpYnxlEh0c

======
ColinWright
You might wonder why such a wonderful item gets very little attention. It's
been submitted many, many times before, but it seems _never_ to have had many
comments.

Perhaps it just stands alone, and comment or discussion is superfluous.

